# Disque Samsung SSD externe sur iMac



## Payral (15 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
Mon iMac (21,5 pouces, fin 2013) 8 Go Ram est devenu lent depuis le passage à Mojave.
Je viens de voir des disques externes SSD Samsung T5 et je me demande si ce serait interessant et possible.d"installer l'OS dessus pour démarrer l'iMac.
Merci de vos avis et expérience.


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Mars 2019)

pourquoi ne pas mettre un SSD directement dans l'iMac ? c'est compliqué ?
car avec un SSD on redécouvre sa machine


----------



## Payral (15 Mars 2019)

love_leeloo a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas mettre un SSD directement dans l'iMac ? c'est compliqué ?
> car avec un SSD on redécouvre sa machine


J'en suis parfaitement incapable. Brancher un câble c'est plus dans mes possibilités. Ce que j'aimerai surtout savoir c'est si le SSD sera utilisable comme disque de boot sans problème.


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2019)

love_leeloo a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas mettre un SSD directement dans l'iMac ? c'est compliqué ?


Depuis les modèles 2012, ce n'est plus aussi simple... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_21.5"_EMC_2638 ...rien que pour le disque dur interne... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remplacement+du+disque+dur+d'un+iMac+Intel+21.5-Inch+EMC+2638/28781 ...il faut aussi acheter un kit de bandes adhésives.


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2019)

Payral a dit:


> J'en suis parfaitement incapable. Brancher un câble c'est plus dans mes possibilités. Ce que j'aimerai surtout savoir c'est si le SSD sera utilisable comme disque de boot sans problème.


Il n'y a aucun problème, le temps de démarrage sera un peu plus long, mais ensuite ce sera complètement transparent.


----------



## Fullcrum (16 Mars 2019)

Salut

Franchement un jeu d'enfant ... et je ne verrai pas avec un SSD attaché au Mac constamment 

-------------------

Personnellement, j’ai encore fait tout récemment un 21,5 de la même année.

J’ai remplacé les disques rotatifs par un *SSD* Crucial *MX 500*, *550g*

J’ai pris pour ça, une lame de cutter que encore affinée avec un touret à meuler, fait deux fois le tour le dalle ... et basta ... la dalle était décollée !

Par contre, il faut mettre un double face de qualité, largeur 1 CM, ça tient sur la portée du capot arrière, et assure une fixation nickel. Je précise bien 1CM, car sur les tutoriels que j’avais pu voir pour mon premier, ils donnaient un double face de 2MM, et c’est bien trop peu ...

--------------------

Bien sûr, il faut installer ton OS avant de faire l’échange ! hein ...


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2019)

Il faut se mettre à la place de quelqu'un qui a deux mains gauches et franchement il faut vraiment être minutieux.


----------



## Payral (16 Mars 2019)

La question était est-il possible d'installer l'OS dessus et bien il semble que non. Le disque monte, se formate mais lorsque je veux installer Mojave j'ai un message comme quoi je dois changer la partition car il n'utilise pas la partition GUID et cette option est grisée dans l'utilitaire disque.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Heureusement que je n'ai pas essayé d'ouvrir le iMac !!


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2019)

Payral a dit:


> La question était est-il possible d'installer l'OS dessus et bien il semble que non. Le disque monte, se formate mais lorsque je veux installer Mojave j'ai un message comme quoi je dois changer la partition car il n'utilise pas la partition GUID et cette option est grisée dans l'utilitaire disque.


Et pour cause, il faut impérativement utiliser Table de partition GUID, ce disque dur était au format Windows ! Aucun disque dur acheté dans le commerce n'est vendu dans le format d'un Mac.

Tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur à la racine, tu lui donnes un nom explicite comme Macintosh SSD, tu sélectionnes Effacer, tu sélectionnes le format APFS et Table de partition GUID et un clic sur Effacer. Une fois terminé, tu quittes Utilitaire de disque et là tu pourras faire l'installation de macOS Mojave.


----------



## Payral (16 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Et pour cause, il faut impérativement utiliser Table de partition GUID, ce disque dur était au format Windows ! Aucun disque dur acheté dans le commerce n'est vendu dans le format d'un Mac.
> 
> Tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur à la racine, tu lui donnes un nom explicite comme Macintosh SSD, tu sélectionnes Effacer, tu sélectionnes le format APFS et Table de partition GUID et un clic sur Effacer. Une fois terminé, tu quittes Utilitaire de disque et là tu pourras faire l'installation de macOS Mojave.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 131509



J'ai bien essayé mais je n'obtiens ces options. Le format APFS n'apparait pas dans les options disponibles. cf copie d'écran


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2019)

Payral a dit:


> J'ai bien essayé mais je n'obtiens ces options. Le format APFS n'apparait pas dans les options disponibles. cf copie d'écran


Tu es sous quelle version de macOS ? Mais aucun problème, sélectionne Mac OS étendu (journalisé).


----------



## Payral (16 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es sous quelle version de macOS ? Mais aucun problème, sélectionne Mac OS étendu (journalisé).


Je suis en 10.14.3
Je l'ai formaté en Mac OS étendu sans problème mais lorsque je veux installer Mojave (j'ai aussi essayé avec EL Capitan) il refuse avec le message comme quoi je dois changer la partition


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2019)

Payral a dit:


> e suis en 10.14.3
> Je l'ai formaté en Mac OS étendu sans problème mais lorsque je veux installer Mojave (j'ai aussi essayé avec EL Capitan) il refuse avec le message comme quoi je dois changer la partition


Encore une fois, il faut sélectionner *Table de partition GUID* conformément à la copie écran de ma réponse #9.

Et une copie écran, c'est la totalité et pas un mince bandeau comme dans ta copie écran de ta réponse #12, car on ne voit rien.


----------



## Payral (16 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Encore une fois, il faut sélectionner *Table de partition GUID* conformément à la copie écran de ma réponse #9.
> 
> Et une copie écran, c'est la totalité et pas un mince bandeau comme dans ta copie écran de ta réponse #12, car on ne voit rien.



Encore une fois je n'ai pas cette option qui apparait conformément à ma copie d'écran. Pour la copie d'écran #12 je pense qu'il faut cliquer dessus car chez moi elle prend tout l'écran.


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2019)

Tu n'es pas sous macOS Mojave alors.

Si tu fais un clic sur Options de formatage...




...tu as quoi ?

Par défaut, sous macOS Mojave...


----------



## Payral (16 Mars 2019)

J'ai trouvé la solution là: http://www.colejoplin.com/2018/05/13/formatting-a-samsung-t5-ssd-to-apfs/
Un petit coup de terminal et ça fonctionne correctement. Toutes les options sont apparues et maintenant le disque est en APFS. Merci à vous et bon week-end.


----------



## Fullcrum (16 Mars 2019)

Salut



Locke a dit:


> Il faut se mettre à la place de quelqu’un qui a deux mains gauches et franchement il faut vraiment être minutieux.



Franchement *Locke*  je préfère faire ça que la pose d’un film d’écran sur iPhone ... sans bulle ... 

Franchement Bis, le premier que j’ai fait un ami était là pour tenir la dalle ( au cas ou ) mais maintenant c’est les yeux fermés ..
Mais je comprend les craintes.


----------



## iDanGener (20 Mars 2019)

Payral a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mon iMac (21,5 pouces, fin 2013) 8 Go Ram est devenu lent depuis le passage à Mojave.
> Je viens de voir des disques externes SSD Samsung T5 et je me demande si ce serait interessant et possible.d"installer l'OS dessus pour démarrer l'iMac.
> Merci de vos avis et expérience.



Bonjour,

J'expérimente présentement Mojave sur un externe un peu lent. Comme mon expérimentation risque de prendre plus de temps que prévu, je pense aussi passer à l'externe SSD en USB3.

Pouvez-vous donner un retour d'expérience:

1 -  Le démarrage sur le SSD externe est-il sensiblement plus rapide qu'à partir de votre interne?
2 -  L'utilisation de l'ordinateur sous Mojave (sur le SSD externe) est-elle relativement fluide?

Merci.


----------



## Payral (20 Mars 2019)

Pour le moment je n'ai que quelques jours d'expérience mais c'est le jour et la nuit. Le démarrage est bien plus rapide. L'ouverture des logiciels et l'accès aux données aussi.
Du coup je me sens moins pressé d'investir dans un nouvel iMac.
J'ai installé Mojave sur le SSD externe ainsi que les applications et les données et c'est mon disque de démarrage. J'ai reformaté le disque interne de l'iMac et j'ai mis une copie clone bootable du SSD dessus. Je suis tout à fait satisfait et je ne regrette pas mon investissement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (20 Mars 2019)

Payral a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution là: http://www.colejoplin.com/2018/05/13/formatting-a-samsung-t5-ssd-to-apfs/
> Un petit coup de terminal et ça fonctionne correctement. Toutes les options sont apparues et maintenant le disque est en APFS. Merci à vous et bon week-end.



Sans passer par le terminal, il faut cliquer en haut à gauche de la page > utilitaire de disques’ menu présentation et sélectionner tous les disques sinon tu n’as que les volumes sans le système de fichiers


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2019)

iDanGener a dit:


> 1 - Le démarrage sur le SSD externe est-il sensiblement plus rapide qu'à partir de votre interne?


Non, dans tous les cas de figure, le démarrage depuis un disque dur externe et SSD sera toujours un peu plus long, mais pas de quoi fouetter un chat.


iDanGener a dit:


> 2 - L'utilisation de l'ordinateur sous Mojave (sur le SSD externe) est-elle relativement fluide?


Une fois macOS démarré tu ne te rendras compte de rien. Si, comme toutes les lectures/écritures se feront depuis le SSD, cela ira beaucoup plus vite, car à minima un SSD à un taux de transfert cinq fois supérieur à celui d'un disque dur à plateaux.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2019)

Payral a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution là: http://www.colejoplin.com/2018/05/13/formatting-a-samsung-t5-ssd-to-apfs/
> Un petit coup de terminal et ça fonctionne correctement. Toutes les options sont apparues et maintenant le disque est en APFS. Merci à vous et bon week-end.


Il n'y avait rien à bidouiller via le Terminal, un clic en 1, un clic en 2, tu sélectionnais la racine de ton Samsung T5 et faire ce que je mentionnais en réponse #9.


----------



## iDanGener (20 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non, dans tous les cas de figure, le démarrage depuis un disque dur externe et SSD sera toujours un peu plus long, mais pas de quoi fouetter un chat.
> 
> Une fois macOS démarré tu ne te rendras compte de rien. Si, comme toutes les lectures/écritures se feront depuis le SSD, cela ira beaucoup plus vite, car à minima un SSD à un taux de transfert cinq fois supérieur à celui d'un disque dur à plateaux.



Merci pour la réponse.  Et comparativement à un disque fusion?

Daniel


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2019)

iDanGener a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse. Et comparativement à un disque fusion?


Quasiment le même de temps de démarrage qu'un SSD en interne puisque que macOS sera obligatoirement installé dans le SSD. Par contre, on déconseille d'acheter ou de créer un FusionDrive, en égard que lorsque l'un des deux disques durs tombera en panne, ce sera l'intégralité de leurs contenus qui sera perdu sans aucune, mais aucune, possibilité de récupérer quoi que ce soit.


----------



## iDanGener (20 Mars 2019)

Payral a dit:


> Pour le moment je n'ai que quelques jours d'expérience mais c'est le jour et la nuit. Le démarrage est bien plus rapide. L'ouverture des logiciels et l'accès aux données aussi.
> Du coup je me sens moins pressé d'investir dans un nouvel iMac.
> J'ai installé Mojave sur le SSD externe ainsi que les applications et les données et c'est mon disque de démarrage. J'ai reformaté le disque interne de l'iMac et j'ai mis une copie clone bootable du SSD dessus. Je suis tout à fait satisfait et je ne regrette pas mon investissement.



Merci pour le retour.  En plus, le boîtier est en métal (et non en plastique avec apparence métal), c'est bien ça?
Je crois bien que je vais me laisser tenter...

Daniel


----------



## iDanGener (20 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Quasiment le même de temps de démarrage qu'un SSD en interne puisque que macOS sera obligatoirement installé dans le SSD. Par contre, on déconseille d'acheter ou de créer un FusionDrive, en égard que lorsque l'un des deux disques durs tombera en panne, ce sera l'intégralité de leurs contenus qui sera perdu sans aucune, mais aucune, possibilité de récupérer quoi que ce soit.



Lors de l'achat de l'iMac fin 2015, c'était un bon compromis pour le budget que m'étais alloué et jusqu'à présent j'en suis très satisfait. Je suis conscient du danger lié à une panne et je fais le backup avec Time Machine en alternance sur 2 disques externes, dont un qui me suit lorsque je vais travailler.

J'ai aussi vu que l'on pouvait les séparer avec ce lien de Macomaniac; je le ferai peut-être lorsque je déciderai de passer à Mojave pour de bon.

Daniel


----------

